# 365 One Cube Multi BLD Year Long Project



## SirWaffle (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey guys, 
So as a lot of you know I successfully did a year delay 3BLD and I am attempting a year delay 5BLD and 6BLD this year. Well in addiction to the 5BLD and 6BLD I am also doing a 365 one cube multi blind. Every day I will memorize one scramble and at the end of the year I will apply every scramble to a single cube and solve for each scramble. This will require 100% accuracy because if I mess up a single one the cube won't be solved. I will try to avoid memorizing each scramble for more than 10 minutes a day. I think anything past that would be silly and in fact I will be aiming for less each day. Since this project requires memorizing every single day I cant exactly post a video of memorizing so instead I am making this thread to share and give updates. I am really looking forward to this though and testing my memory limits. I hope you guys are looking forward to it as well.


----------



## Artic (Jan 9, 2016)

That's pretty nuts. Is it possible? Yeah. Can you do it? Sure. But do you have the resolve and dedication to see it out successfully? We shall see. In any case, good luck


----------



## Cale S (Jan 9, 2016)

How are you even going to do any normal BLD the whole year

and are you going to do all of execution in one sitting? 30 second execution for each cube would be over 3 hours of execution...


----------



## biscuit (Jan 9, 2016)

Holy... You're crazy! And I love it!


----------



## adimare (Jan 9, 2016)

Will you still use OP corners/turbo edges for the execution? Because that was painful to watch even with a single cube.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 9, 2016)

Sydney... Do you actually think it's worth it? The time you spend memoing will be insane.. The last two months will be reviewing over 300 cubes a day.. If you review each one in 30 seconds it's still an hour and a half of memo a day! Besides a ton of recognition and getting called insane a lot, what are you getting out of this? I guess a lot of satisfaction if you do it successfully, but seriously, what are the chances of that. Approximately 4000 letter pairs to memorize,and like what, 36,000 moves to execute? The chances of just slipping once during exec, or making one tiny mistake during memo, or making one small mistake scrambling and you've wasted hundreds of hours of your life. I think the 5BLD and 6BLD attempts are really cool and a great idea, but this is too far Sydney..


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 9, 2016)

Cale S said:


> How are you even going to do any normal BLD the whole year
> 
> and are you going to do all of execution in one sitting? 30 second execution for each cube would be over 3 hours of execution...


Well since i will be using different rooms and after a point i will "clear out" those rooms when the memo becomes more like a random blurp of words it will be easy doing normal bld. And as for exe well hey why not. 3 hours isnt that long really. And if it is just once next year then why not


Artic said:


> That's pretty nuts. Is it possible? Yeah. Can you do it? Sure. But do you have the resolve and dedication to see it out successfully? We shall see. In any case, good luck


Well i dont see why i wont. and thank you very much!


adimare said:


> Will you still use OP corners/turbo edges for the execution? Because that was painful to watch even with a single cube.


M2/OP though i see many comms being added


penguinz7 said:


> Sydney... Do you actually think it's worth it? The time you spend memoing will be insane.. The last two months will be reviewing over 300 cubes a day.. If you review each one in 30 seconds it's still an hour and a half of memo a day! Besides a ton of recognition and getting called insane a lot, what are you getting out of this? I guess a lot of satisfaction if you do it successfully, but seriously, what are the chances of that. Approximately 4000 letter pairs to memorize,and like what, 36,000 moves to execute? The chances of just slipping once during exec, or making one tiny mistake during memo, or making one small mistake scrambling and you've wasted hundreds of hours of your life. I think the 5BLD and 6BLD attempts are really cool and a great idea, but this is too far Sydney..



A Speedsolving Wiki Page. That is what i will gain and it will be amazing.

On a serious note it actually will not take that much time each day. For the cube i did last year at first when i reviewed it i had to think about the images but after a while it just became this quick blurp of words i could spit out in less than 5 seconds. Also i wont HAVE to review each cube every day or spend all my time doing it. I can watch TV, do solves, or whatever while reviewing. It will just become braindead. And what will i gain? I'm not sure, i have always liked pushing limits and this is pushing limits for myself and others. Because really there is no limit. Why hold back


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 9, 2016)

SirWaffle said:


> A Speedsolving Wiki Page. That is what i will gain and it will be amazing.
> 
> On a serious note it actually will not take that much time each day. For the cube i did last year at first when i reviewed it i had to think about the images but after a while it just became this quick blurp of words i could spit out in less than 5 seconds. Also i wont HAVE to review each cube every day or spend all my time doing it. I can watch TV, do solves, or whatever while reviewing. It will just become braindead. And what will i gain? I'm not sure, i have always liked pushing limits and this is pushing limits for myself and others. Because really there is no limit. Why hold back



Alright, that makes sense. I would love to believe you have a chance of succeeding, but I'm afraid I cannot.  

At the end are you going to be doing every scramble for all the cubes before all the executions, or are you going to do each scramble before each execution?


----------



## Chree (Jan 9, 2016)

It's a leap year. 366 cubes?


----------



## Iggy (Jan 9, 2016)

This is insane. Hope you succeed!


----------



## adimare (Jan 9, 2016)

penguinz7 said:


> At the end are you going to be doing every scramble for all the cubes before all the executions, or are you going to do each scramble before each execution?



Either of those would be silly. He could just generate 365 scrambles right now, and then use cube explorer to figure out how to get to to the cube state that can be solved by solving those 365 scrambles in a row. That way his setup would be <= 20 moves instead of thousands of moves.

Let me know if you're interested and I could generate those for you in a couple of min.


----------



## h2f (Jan 9, 2016)

Good luck. It's so hard! I hope you will get it.


----------



## Kudz (Jan 9, 2016)

UberMaskow challenge?

Hopefully you success.


----------



## muchacho (Jan 9, 2016)

Wow, even 52 cubes would seem totally crazy to me, good luck!


----------



## nvpendsey (Jan 9, 2016)

As far as I know , SirWaffle is a she and not a he.

Best of luck for the attempt. (and I just have started learning BLD)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't know whether to dismiss this as utterly insane of love it for being so silly. Either way, good luck, your head is going to hurt by next year.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 9, 2016)

Execution is going to be a weird one to watch. It will be impossible to tell if you made any mistakes until the 365th solve - the rest of the time will just look like 3 hours of hand scrambling. 

Where are you going to find so many rooms and how will you make sure you recall them in order?


----------



## Ollie (Jan 9, 2016)

5BLD and 6BLD is awesome. But this is just silly.

Going on the fact that it took you 1:28 to execute your 3BLD after a year (which even for a sub-1 solver is overly safe, but sure), being generous and assuming it takes 1 minute to execute each scramble, *that's 6 hours of execution.* To think that you won't make a single mistake, considering how easy it is to make mistakes in MultiBLD, is...crazy. Because you're basically doing a 365 cube Multi.

Imagine putting that same metal effort into learning a language? Or learning 3-style? Or ZBLL? Or OLLCP?

I like muchacho's 52 cube idea better.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 9, 2016)

Ollie said:


> 5BLD and 6BLD is awesome. But this is just silly.
> 
> Going on the fact that it took you 1:28 to execute your 3BLD after a year (which even for a sub-1 solver is overly safe, but sure), being generous and assuming it takes 1 minute to execute each scramble, *that's 6 hours of execution.* To think that you won't make a single mistake, considering how easy it is to make mistakes in MultiBLD, is...crazy. Because you're basically doing a 365 cube Multi.
> 
> ...



This basically.

It will take an insane amount of time.

The amount of words/images wont be any kind o a problem since you have a whole year to do that.

What is going to be a problem is execution. There is no way that you get every single move correct... Sorry, but that is just how it is. 365 cubes is so f*ing many...
At 80 moves/cube you need to execute 29200 moves WITHOUT MISSING A SINGLE ONE... You are almost guaranteed to lose focus and/or slip at some point...

BUT all that said IF this would succeed it would be awesome


----------



## Berd (Jan 9, 2016)

This is insane. Maybe a bit too insane. I think 52 cubes is a better idea. Good luck tho!


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 9, 2016)

Well i see a lot of people saying this is insane and not possible to do correctly. Well I say **** that. I understand you guys mean well in that you dont want me to waste time and fail. And true i could dedicate my time to more things. Which i will, i happily will but i want to push limits. And just thinking i cant do it is creating a limit that doesnt actually exist. Yeah it's hard. Do i have a high chance of fail? Massively high chance but it doesnt mean i wont try. And if i do succeed i can rest assured i am the only person who has done such a thing and it will be amazing. As for the amount of time. 6 hours isnt a lot for one day i already have said i dont think reviewing will take that long because it wont and again as for exe i think having to focus for so long will just make this feat even better. I really just like the idea of how hard it is but yet possible. this isnt a bld with feet silly, no it has more sense to it than that. Point is i will have fun doing this and want to achieve such an amazing feat. (sorry if i didnt reply to anyone directly this is more aimed at everyone)


----------



## adimare (Jan 9, 2016)

Just for the sake of it. I generated 50 scrambles along with 50 M2/OP solutions using scrambld.cubing.net (also tried with 365 and other numbers, but after around 100 scrambles alg.cubing.net starts getting a bit slow when processing so many moves in my laptop), and simplified what the initial scramble would have to be with cube explorer, and got the following (alg.cubing.net can't handle such a long URI, so I'm posting the text with the solution):

scramble: B' R2 F2 D2 U2 F L' B R U' F R2 U B' D' U F U F2
solution:


Spoiler



// Solution for 1. B2 D R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D' L2 R' D U2 B2 F' D' F' L B' U2
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
U' L2 U M2 U' L2' U // X
M2 // A
U2 M' U2 M' // C
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
M U2 M U2 // W
B' R2 B M2 B' R2' B // P
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
B L2 B' M2 B L2' B' // F
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
D2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D2' // G
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2' // F
R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R' // N
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
D' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D // S
F2 D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F2' // J
F2 R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L F2' // Flip V

// Solution for 2. D2 U2 L' U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D' F' L R' F R' F' D F'
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
B L2 B' M2 B L2' B' // F
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
M2 // A
U2 M' U2 M' // W
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
U2 M' U2 M' // C
B L' B' M2 B L B' // E
B' R' B M2 B' R B // O
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R // P
F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F // I
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
D2 F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D2' // W
R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R' // N
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
D2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D2' // G
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C

// Solution for 3. R B L2 U' L U' F D R L' F' U2 D2 F D2 F' D2 F R2 L2 U2
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
M2 // A
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' // S
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
U2 M' U2 M' // C
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
U' L2 U M2 U' L2' U // X
B L2 B' M2 B L2' B' // F
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
F2 D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F2' // J
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' // L
R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R' // N
F U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F' // D
D' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D // S
F D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F' // K
R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F // O
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2' // F

// Solution for 4. B R' F2 R2 F' D2 R' U B' U2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
M2 // A
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' // S
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
B' R2 B M2 B' R2' B // P
B' R B M2 B' R' B // M
B L2 B' M2 B L2' B' // F
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' // I
U' L2 U M2 U' L2' U // X
M2 // A
F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F // I
U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // M
D2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D2' // G
D F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D' // X
D' F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D // V
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D // T
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B

// Solution for 5. R' L' D R F' R2 B U2 L' B R2 D' F2 U L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' R2
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
B' R B M2 B' R' B // M
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
M2 // A
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // I
B' R2 B M2 B' R2' B // P
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' // S
M2 // A
R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F // O
D F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D' // X
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U
F U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F' // D
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
F2 L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' F2' // Flip V

// Solution for 6. F D' B' D2 B L D' F' D' F R L' F2 R' B2 L F2 R' D2 F2
B L2 B' M2 B L2' B' // F
B' R B M2 B' R' B // M
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // S
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' // I
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
B L' B' M2 B L B' // E
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
L2 U' M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 U L2' // Flip X
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
D F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D' // X
D2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D2' // G
F D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F' // K
F U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F' // D
D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D // T
F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F // I

// Solution for 7. B' L2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F D U L' U B' R' D R D2 U B2
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' // S
B' R' B M2 B' R B // O
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
U' L2 U M2 U' L2' U // X
U2 M' U2 M' // C
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
M2 // A
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
B L' B' M2 B L B' // E
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D // T
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R // P
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2' // F
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // M
D' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D // S
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U
R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R' // N

// Solution for 8. U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' B F L U' F' U L2 B U' B
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // I
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
M U2 M U2 // W
B' R2 B M2 B' R2' B // P
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
M2 // A
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
B L2 B' M2 B L2' B' // F
B' R B M2 B' R' B // M
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
U' L2 U M2 U' L2' U // X
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F // I
U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // M
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R // P
D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D2' // H
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U
D' F2 L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' F2' D // Flip W

// Solution for 9. F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 B' L2 B R2 U B' U2 B' R D' F2 R2 D' F2
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
M2 // A
U2 M' U2 M' // W
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
M U2 M U2 // C
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
F2 D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F2' // J
D F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D' // X
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' // L
F D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F' // K
R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F // O
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B

// Solution for 10. D2 R2 F2 R U2 F2 D2 L' U2 R D2 F R' B D' B2 L F D' B D
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // I
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
B' R' B M2 B' R B // O
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
M U2 M U2 // W
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F // I
D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D2' // H
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' // L
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R // P
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
R' F' L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R // Flip B
D' F2 L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' F2' D // Flip W

// Solution for 11. U' B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 B L' D' R U2 R2 F D2 U F2
M2 // A
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
B' R' B M2 B' R B // O
B' R B M2 B' R' B // M
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
B L2 B' M2 B L2' B' // F
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 // Flip C
x M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 x' // Flip W
U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // M
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
F U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F' // D
D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D2' // H
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2' // F
F2 L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' F2' // Flip V
D' F2 L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' F2' D // Flip W

// Solution for 12. L' U2 F2 R' B2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 B L' R B L2 F' U B2 U'
B' R2 B M2 B' R2' B // P
M U2 M U2 // C
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
B' R' B M2 B' R B // O
M U2 M U2 // C
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
B L2 B' M2 B L2' B' // F
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
U2 M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 U2' // Flip A
x M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 x' // Flip W
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' // L
D' F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D // V
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F // I
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D // T
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R // Q

// Solution for 13. D2 F U2 F' U2 R2 U2 B U2 F U2 L B L' B2 F' L D B2 D F'
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // I
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
B' R B M2 B' R' B // M
B L' B' M2 B L B' // E
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
B L2 B' M2 B L2' B' // F
B' R2 B M2 B' R2' B // P
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' // L
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2' // F
D2 F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D2' // W
F2 D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F2' // J
D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D2' // H
D' F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D // V
R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R' // N

// Solution for 14. B2 F R2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L' D L' F2 R' F' L' D2 L B2 U
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
B' R' B M2 B' R B // O
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // S
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
M2 // A
U' L2 U M2 U' L2' U // X
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
U2 M' U2 M' // C
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
L U' M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 U L' // Flip R
L' U' M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 U L // Flip L
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
D' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D // S
F U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F' // D
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R // Q
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F // O
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U
U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // M
F2 L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' F2' // Flip V

// Solution for 15. D R2 D' F2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 F' D L' U2 F L' F2 R U L'
M2 // A
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
B' R' B M2 B' R B // O
B L2 B' M2 B L2' B' // F
B L' B' M2 B L B' // E
M2 // A
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
M U2 M U2 // W
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
U2 M' U2 M' // C
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' // I
R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R' // N
D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D // T
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' // L
D' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D // S
D' F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D // V
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' // Flip D

// Solution for 16. F2 B R' L D' F B R' U' F' L2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 B' D2 F L2
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
M U2 M U2 // W
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // I
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
M2 // A
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
B' R B M2 B' R' B // M
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F // I
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' // L
F2 D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F2' // J
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
D' F2 L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' F2' D // Flip W

// Solution for 17. R D2 B' R' U' D' R' B L D L2 U' D2 F2 D R2 F2 B2 D F2
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
M U2 M U2 // W
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
M U2 M U2 // C
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
M U2 M U2 // C
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2' // F
F D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F' // K
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
F2 D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F2' // J
R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R' // N
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U
D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D // T
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U

// Solution for 18. B2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 U2 B2 U2 B R D' U L' R' D2 R' F' L
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
B' R' B M2 B' R B // O
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
M U2 M U2 // C
B L' B' M2 B L B' // E
B' R B M2 B' R' B // M
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
x M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 x' // Flip W
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2' // F
D' F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D // V
R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F // O
U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // M
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
D F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D' // X
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R // Q

// Solution for 19. B2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R U L F2 U' L R2 D2 U F R'
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // I
M2 // A
U' L2 U M2 U' L2' U // X
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
B L2 B' M2 B L2' B' // F
U2 M' U2 M' // W
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
M2 // A
D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D // T
F U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F' // D
D F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D' // X
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
D2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D2' // G
F D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F' // K
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
R' F' L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R // Flip B

// Solution for 20. R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 F D' L2 R' B2 D' L' B U2 L'
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
B' R2 B M2 B' R2' B // P
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
M2 // A
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
M U2 M U2 // W
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
B L' B' M2 B L B' // E
B' R B M2 B' R' B // M
U2 M' U2 M' // C
M2 // A
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // M
D2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D2' // G
D' F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D // V
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
F U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F' // D
D2 F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D2' // W
F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F // I

// Solution for 21. L2 F2 R2 B D2 B U2 B2 R2 U2 B R' B F U' L D' U2 L2 D' R2
M U2 M U2 // W
B' R2 B M2 B' R2' B // P
U2 M' U2 M' // C
M2 // A
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
B' R' B M2 B' R B // O
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
M2 // A
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U
D2 F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D2' // W
F2 D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F2' // J
F U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F' // D
F D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F' // K
D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D2' // H
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2' // F
R' F' R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L F R // Flip B

// Solution for 22. U2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F' R' B2 D L' R2 B' D L2 R
M2 // A
B' R B M2 B' R' B // M
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
U2 M' U2 M' // C
B L2 B' M2 B L2' B' // F
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' // S
B' R2 B M2 B' R2' B // P
B' R' B M2 B' R B // O
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
D' F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D // V
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2' // F
D2 F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D2' // W
U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // M
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U
D F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D' // X
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R // Q

// Solution for 23. D2 U2 F2 U2 L' B2 R F2 R D2 L2 D R2 B' U L' D B2 U B' D
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
M U2 M U2 // C
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
M U2 M U2 // W
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
M U2 M U2 // C
R' U M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 U' R // Flip T
R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R' // N
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2' // F
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' // L
D' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D // S
D' F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D // V
R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F // O

// Solution for 24. D2 B2 D' B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 L R2 F' D2 R D2 B L U2
B' R' B M2 B' R B // O
B' R B M2 B' R' B // M
U' L2 U M2 U' L2' U // X
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' // I
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
U' M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 U // Flip D
x M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 x' // Flip W
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
D' F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D // V
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' // L
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2' // F
D2 F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D2' // W
D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D2' // H
R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R' // N

// Solution for 25. L2 F2 D' L2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R' D B2 U B' F' D B2 F D'
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
U2 M' U2 M' // W
B' R2 B M2 B' R2' B // P
B L' B' M2 B L B' // E
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' // I
B L2 B' M2 B L2' B' // F
U' L2 U M2 U' L2' U // X
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
B' R B M2 B' R' B // M
D2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D2' // G
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
F D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F' // K
D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D // T
F U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F' // D
D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D2' // H
U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // M
R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R' // N

// Solution for 26. U' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U' L' B' R2 B' R' D2 F2 R2 D'
M U2 M U2 // W
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // I
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
U' L2 U M2 U' L2' U // X
D F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D' // X
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
F D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F' // K
F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F // I
F2 D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F2' // J
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U
R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F // O
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' // L
R' F' R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L F R // Flip B

// Solution for 27. D2 L2 D2 R D2 L D2 R F2 L2 R' B D' F R B' D' B L2 U'
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' // S
B L2 B' M2 B L2' B' // F
M2 // A
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
M U2 M U2 // C
B L' B' M2 B L B' // E
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
B' R' B M2 B' R B // O
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F // O
F D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F' // K
D' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D // S
D2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D2' // G
F2 D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F2' // J
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
F U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F' // D
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R // Q

// Solution for 28. L2 B' L B2 U' D' L2 B L' D2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 D' F2 D L2 D2
B' R B M2 B' R' B // M
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
M2 // A
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' // S
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
U2 M' U2 M' // C
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
L2 U' M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 U L2' // Flip X
F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F // I
F2 D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F2' // J
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D // T
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R // P
D2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D2' // G
D F R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L F' D' // Flip X

// Solution for 29. R2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B F2 U L U' L2 D2 R' U R D U2 F
M2 // A
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' // I
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
B L2 B' M2 B L2' B' // F
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
U2 M' U2 M' // W
U' L2 U M2 U' L2' U // X
B' R2 B M2 B' R2' B // P
R' U M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 U' R // Flip T
R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R' // N
R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F // O
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U
F2 D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F2' // J
L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' // Flip D
D F L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' F' D' // Flip X
F2 R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L F2' // Flip V

// Solution for 30. R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 B' D2 R B2 D B2 L2 R F' L'
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // S
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
U' L2 U M2 U' L2' U // X
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // I
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
B' R' B M2 B' R B // O
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U
F D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F' // K
F U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F' // D
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F // O
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R // Q
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D2' // H
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C

// Solution for 31. B2 R2 D L2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U' B2 L R' D' L B' F2 R2 D2 L'
B' R B M2 B' R' B // M
B' R' B M2 B' R B // O
M2 // A
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' // I
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
B L' B' M2 B L B' // E
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' // S
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
F2 D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F2' // J
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
D2 F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D2' // W
F D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F' // K
F L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' F' // Flip U
R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L // Flip D
D F R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L F' D' // Flip X

// Solution for 32. R2 F' L2 F D2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 L2 U L U2 R2 U' R' D' B2 F2 U
B' R2 B M2 B' R2' B // P
B L' B' M2 B L B' // E
M2 // A
U' L2 U M2 U' L2' U // X
U2 M' U2 M' // C
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
M2 // A
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // S
B' R' B M2 B' R B // O
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
D' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D // S
F2 D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F2' // J
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2' // F
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U
R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F // O
F D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F' // K
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' // L

// Solution for 33. D' L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 D2 U' B' L2 D' L' R U F D R2 U' F2
U2 M' U2 M' // C
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
M2 // A
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
B' R B M2 B' R' B // M
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
U2 M' U2 M' // W
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // S
R' U M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 U' R // Flip T
R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F // O
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D2' // H
F D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F' // K
F U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F' // D
R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R' // N
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' // L

// Solution for 34. D L B' R' U L' U2 R2 D2 F' U' L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 U2 R2 L2 U'
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' // S
B' R2 B M2 B' R2' B // P
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
U' L2 U M2 U' L2' U // X
M2 // A
B L2 B' M2 B L2' B' // F
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // I
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
B' R' B M2 B' R B // O
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
F2 D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F2' // J
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
D F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D' // X
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R // Q
F U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F' // D
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' // L
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2' // F
F2 R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L F2' // Flip V
D' F2 R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L F2' D // Flip W

// Solution for 35. U D' L' D2 F2 L' B2 D' R F D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 D' B2
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
M U2 M U2 // C
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
U2 M' U2 M' // W
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
B L' B' M2 B L B' // E
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2' // F
D' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D // S
F2 D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F2' // J
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
D' F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D // V
D2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D2' // G
R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R' // N
D' F2 L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' F2' D // Flip W

// Solution for 36. F D2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' U B2 L2 D F2 R2 F L D' U
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
B' R' B M2 B' R B // O
B L' B' M2 B L B' // E
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
M U2 M U2 // C
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
B' R2 B M2 B' R2' B // P
M U2 M U2 // W
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
U2 M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 U2' // Flip A
F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F // I
D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D2' // H
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' // L
U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // M
R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F // O
R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R' // N
F2 R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L F2' // Flip V

// Solution for 37. R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 R' U L R U2 L B' U' R F R2
B' R' B M2 B' R B // O
B L2 B' M2 B L2' B' // F
M2 // A
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' // I
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
x M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 x' // Flip W
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R // P
D2 F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D2' // W
D2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D2' // G
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D2' // H
U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // M
F U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F' // D
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R // Q

// Solution for 38. R B2 F2 L' B2 D2 R D2 F2 R' F2 U' L' R' U' R2 F' U' B L2 R
B L' B' M2 B L B' // E
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
B' R B M2 B' R' B // M
U2 M' U2 M' // C
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // S
M2 // A
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F // I
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R // Q
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U
D F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D' // X
D' F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D // V
D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D // T
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U
F' R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L F // Flip C

// Solution for 39. U2 L2 F U' L' F B R D2 L U F2 R2 L2 U2 D' B2 D F2 R2 U'
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' // S
B L' B' M2 B L B' // E
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
U2 M' U2 M' // C
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F // I
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R // P
D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D2' // H
D' F2 L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' F2' D // Flip W

// Solution for 40. L' F D B L' U B R B R B2 D' R2 D B2 U' D2 R2 D2 L2 F2
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
M2 // A
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
B' R' B M2 B' R B // O
B L2 B' M2 B L2' B' // F
U2 M' U2 M' // C
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
M U2 M U2 // W
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
B L' B' M2 B L B' // E
B' R B M2 B' R' B // M
D2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D2' // G
F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F // I
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
F2 R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L F2' // Flip V

// Solution for 41. D2 R F2 B R2 B2 D' R2 L' F2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 L2 B' R2 B'
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
B' R B M2 B' R' B // M
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
B L2 B' M2 B L2' B' // F
M2 // A
B L' B' M2 B L B' // E
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // I
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // S
R U M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 U' R' // Flip J
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R // P
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U
F U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F' // D
D F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D' // X
D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D // T
R' F' L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R // Flip B

// Solution for 42. U2 B2 U R' L2 U R' U D' F U2 F B2 R2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 B
B' R B M2 B' R' B // M
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // I
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' // S
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
B' R' B M2 B' R B // O
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
B L' B' M2 B L B' // E
R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F // O
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
F D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F' // K
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' // L
D' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D // S
F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F // I
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R // Q
F' L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' F // Flip C

// Solution for 43. D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U2 B' R B' F' L' B' U L D2 F
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // I
B L' B' M2 B L B' // E
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
M2 // A
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // S
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
R U M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 U' R' // Flip J
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R // P
D2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D2' // G
D2 F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D2' // W
F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F // I
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R // Q
D F L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' F' D' // Flip X

// Solution for 44. U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U' B R F2 U R' D2 L B L R2
B' R2 B M2 B' R2' B // P
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
M2 // A
U2 M' U2 M' // W
B L2 B' M2 B L2' B' // F
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
M2 // A
M U2 M U2 // C
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // I
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
B L' B' M2 B L B' // E
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
F D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F' // K
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U
U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // M
D F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D' // X
F U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F' // D
R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R' // N

// Solution for 45. L' D2 R' B2 L D2 L F2 U2 B R2 U B L2 D' U2 L' F L'
M U2 M U2 // W
M2 // A
U' L2 U M2 U' L2' U // X
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
B' R' B M2 B' R B // O
B L' B' M2 B L B' // E
U' L U M2 U' L' U // R
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
B' R2 B M2 B' R2' B // P
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 // Flip C
D2 F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D2' // W
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2' // F
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
F D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F' // K
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' // L
D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D2' // H
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C

// Solution for 46. D F2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 D' B2 R2 F L U' B' F L2 U' F' L2 R'
U2 M' U2 M' // C
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
M2 // A
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
B' R B M2 B' R' B // M
M2 // A
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' // S
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
R D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D R' // B
D2 F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D2' // W
R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R' // N
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
F D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F' // K
F2 D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F2' // J
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U
D' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D // S
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U

// Solution for 47. F B2 L2 U' D B R L' B' L' F2 R' U2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 R'
U' L2 U M2 U' L2' U // X
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
B' R2 B M2 B' R2' B // P
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
R B' R' B M2 B' R B R' // N
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
M2 // A
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // I
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
U M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 U' // Flip B
x M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 x' // Flip W
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R // Q
F2 D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F2' // J
F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F // I
D2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D2' // G
D F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D' // X
F2 L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' F2' // Flip V
D' F2 L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' F2' D // Flip W

// Solution for 48. D2 L' D2 U2 L2 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 L' F R2 U R' D U' L U' B' F
D M' U R2 U' M U R2 U' D' M2 // I
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
B' R' B M2 B' R B // O
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
B' R2 B M2 B' R2' B // P
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
U2 M' U2 M' // W
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
U2 M' U2 M' // W
U2 M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 U2' // Flip A
U M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 U' // Flip B
L U' M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 U L' // Flip R
F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F // U
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R // Q
F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F // I
D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D2' // H
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
F D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F' // K
D' F2 R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L F2' D // Flip W

// Solution for 49. U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 B U2 R2 D' R2 F U2 R' B D2 R U' L
M U2 M U2 // W
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
B' R2 B M2 B' R2' B // P
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' // I
U' L' U M2 U' L U // L
B L B' M2 B L' B' // G
U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' // V
B' R B M2 B' R' B // M
U' M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 U // Flip D
R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R' // N
D' F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D // V
F' D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F // I
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // C
D2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D2' // H
D2 F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F D2' // W
F2 D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F2' // J
F R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L F' // Flip U

// Solution for 50. R B' U' R' F2 U' R2 U' R' U' F2 R2 B D2 R2 F' L2 U2 D2 B2
B' R B U R2 U' M2 U R2' U' B' R' B // Q
L' B L B' M2 B L' B' L // H
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
U R U' M2 U R' U' // J
M2 D U R2 U' M' U R2 U' M D' // S
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R // B
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L' // D
U' L2 U M2 U' L2' U // X
U R' U' M2 U R U' // T
B L' B' M2 B L B' // E
M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 // Flip C
L' U' M F M F M F2 M' F M' F M' F2 U L // Flip L
D' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F D // S
D' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D // T
F D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F' // K
F2 D R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R D' F2' // J
F L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' F' // Flip U
R' F' R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L F R // Flip B
R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L // Flip D



Now if you play around with that in alg.cubing.net, you'll notice that introducing a single error in the middle of the solve carries over horribly into the finished cube, so if you mess up a couple of moves in say cube 109 we'll end up with a video of you very carefully scrambling a cube for 10 hours.

Also, why on earth are you still using M2/OP at that level? 3-style is incredibly simple and saves tons of moves, specially for corners.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 9, 2016)

Carry over my post from the 5 and 6BLD thread, and triple it. Just waaaaaat
Also, will this count as the no time limit MBLD UWR (if it succeeds?)


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 9, 2016)

Ollie said:


> 5BLD and 6BLD is awesome. But this is just silly.
> 
> Going on the fact that it took you 1:28 to execute your 3BLD after a year (which even for a sub-1 solver is overly safe, but sure), being generous and assuming it takes 1 minute to execute each scramble, *that's 6 hours of execution.* To think that you won't make a single mistake, considering how easy it is to make mistakes in MultiBLD, is...crazy. Because you're basically doing a 365 cube Multi.
> 
> ...





tseitsei said:


> This basically.
> 
> It will take an insane amount of time.
> 
> ...


these
Why don't you put your time into something more valuable? Like Oliver said, a second language, or even an algset. You could learn to code, or graphic design or something that could be really helpful in the future.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 10, 2016)

penguinz7 said:


> these
> Why don't you put your time into something more valuable? Like Oliver said, a second language, or even an algset. You could learn to code, or graphic design or something that could be really helpful in the future.



IMO that is not really the problem. Anyone can do whatever they want with their time. And also recalling every day wont take that long honestly.

But the problem I see is that getting a success is almost impossible since doing ~30000 moves without a single mistake is super hard...

So very probably she will use many many hours of her time for nothing... But then again that's her choice


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 10, 2016)

I can't help but think that even if you do succeed, there isn't really that much to show for it. Just one solved cube that required hours of turning to become solved 

We can't see any progress of the solve until the very end...


----------



## Cale S (Jan 10, 2016)

Instead of doing every single scramble you could find a near optimal solution to the product of all the scrambles, so you don't take as much time just setting it up


----------



## Torch (Jan 10, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Instead of doing every single scramble you could find a near optimal solution to the product of all the scrambles, so you don't take as much time just setting it up



Yeah, and you could also mess up in the scrambling part and make it all completely worthless if you try to do 365 scrambles.


----------



## adimare (Jan 10, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Instead of doing every single scramble you could find a near optimal solution to the product of all the scrambles, so you don't take as much time just setting it up


----------



## kbrune (Feb 11, 2016)

Why is everyone being a Debbie downer about this?? I applaud you for pushing your limits sir waffle! ! And I hope you succeed! To all those who are suggesting the time be better spent doing something else. There are thousand of people who say Cubing as a whole is a big waste of time. I've been told this myself! 

Seriously. I'd love to be able to even attempt a challenge like this! 

Go for it and kick some ass!! I do share one concern tbough. As Robert said. At the end there will be one solved cube. Seems anti climactic. Maybe find a way to make that part different?


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 11, 2016)

How's it going? 4 weeks in, have you got all those scrambles down?


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 11, 2016)

With all these people worrying about the scrambles, why not just use alg.cubing.net to see if they're correct? It's what I would do.


----------

